# S3 or RS3?



## Elyo (Jun 1, 2004)

hi all,

i heard several stories about audi releasing an s3 mid 2005 but then i was also told that they'll wait until late 2005 (maybe beginning 2006) and release an rs3 instead.

does anyone know anything about this? 
i'm very undeciced as to wheter i buy an s3 2nd now or wait until next year...

anyways thanks for any replies

elyo


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Geneva 2005, Audi S3 + S3 sportback with V6 3.2 FSI 280 HP (non turbo).

wfg, Hans.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

They are skipping the S3 and will be going straight to the RS3> deposits being taken Q1 2005.


----------



## DaveA3Turbo (Feb 29, 2004)

280 bhp in an s3

Is that not Over the top, considering the b5 S4 2.7 Bi-Turbo only prouduced slightly more than that.

Dave


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Not by today's standards. And I wouldn't be surprised if the new S3/RS3 weighs more than the bi-turbo S4 did!

A lot of the extra power these days only just makes up for the extra weigh the engine has to carry. You only have to look at the so-called Gold GTI. 20 years ago 115bhp was enough to propel it to 60 in 8 secs, now 150 is just about enough for a sub 9 sec 0-60.


----------



## Tricky (Aug 27, 2004)

Actually, the standard power of the B5 S4 was 265bhp :wink:

Given that the 3.2 puts out 250bhp and the old S3 was 30bhp better than the 1.8TQ, 280bhp sounds about fair.



> They are skipping the S3 and will be going straight to the RS3


This is pure speculation of course as Audi have made no announcement about this. If a dealer tells you otherwise, he's talking out of his @rse.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Tricky said:


> If a dealer tells you otherwise, he's talking out of his @rse.


When don't they? Mine pulled out an old copy of Autocar with the RS3 on the front, quoting it like it was gospel. What a d!ck.


----------



## Tricky (Aug 27, 2004)

You'd think they'd catch on - buyers are much more clued up than they seem to think. :roll:


----------



## Imola S3 (Jun 8, 2004)

Is it true the RS3 is rumoured to be 350bhp at a price of Â£35k?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Yes it's true there's a rumour to that effect :lol:

No one seems to know the truth though.

I personally feel that that amount of power maybe too high for that size of car.

Plus as Audi mentioned at Brooklands they need space in the market for S4, RS4, A4 coupe, etc


----------

